# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Vòng quanh thế giới tại Công viên Everland – Hàn Quốc

## greencanal_20

5 khu chủ đề bao gồm “Chợ toàn cầu”, “Khu phiêu lưu mạo hiểm phong cách Mỹ”, “Vùng đất huyền thoại”, “Khu phiêu lưu mạo hiểm phong cách châu Âu” và “Vườn bách thú” sẽ đưa du khách khám phá lịch sử, văn hóa và lễ hội khắp năm châu.Công viên Everland tọa lạc ở Yongin, tỉnh Gyeonggi, cách thủ đô Seoul một giờ xe bus. Tiền thân của công viên Everland là “Nông trại Yongin”. Tên tiếng anh Everland mang ý nghĩa sự sáng tạo, đột phá luôn khiến du khách bất ngờ (“Ever” ngụ ý về sự tràn đầy năng lượng và vĩnh cửu, còn “land” ngụ ý thể hiện tính thiên nhiên). Công viên mở cửa từ 10h sáng đến 9h tối các ngày trong tuần. Giá vé dành cho người lớn là 40.000 won (tương đương 800.000 đồng),  giá vé cho trẻ  em  là 31.000 won (tương đương 620.000 đồng). Giá vé khá cao, kể cả đối với người Hàn Quốc, song người chơi sẽ được chơi tất cả các trò chơi trong công viên.

Cổng vào Everland như lối vào lâu đài cổ tích.



Khu nhà lưu niệm, cho thuê tủ đựng đồ có khóa với kiến trúc đẹp mắt.



Nhân viên hướng dẫn luôn mặc trang phục đáng yêu dù nhiệt độ ngoài trời có thể lên tới 35 độ.



Hoa có mặt ở khắp mọi nơi.



Một trong những trò chơi nổi tiếng của Everland là tàu lượn T-Express dài 1.779m. Đây là hệ thống tàu lượn siêu tốc bằng gỗ dài thứ 6 thế giới và cũng là hệ thống tàu lượn dốc 77 độ - lớn nhất thế giới, vận tốc tàu cực điểm đạt 104km/h, đứng thứ 8 trên thế giới. Nếu bạn đang có bầu hoặc mắc bệnh yếu tim tốt nhất không nên mạo hiểm chơi trò này.

Toàn bộ cột trụ được làm bằng gỗ.







T-Express thu hút cực đông các bạn trẻ, bạn phải xếp hàng ít nhất 2 tiếng để đến lượt chơi.



Bên cạnh T-Express, fan của những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh còn nhiều sự lựa chọn khác không kém phần kinh điển như Double Rock Spin, Twist, Dragon Coaster… Tất cả những trò chơi mạo hiểm nằm trong khu Phiêu lưu mạo hiểm phong cách châu Âu.

Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm cảm giác thế giới đảo điên là thế nào khi chơi trò này.



Sẽ có một cơn mưa dép lê, hoặc mũ nếu có ai trót dại mang theo khi chơi.



Đối với những em nhỏ đến Everland, chắc chắn phải thăm khu Vườn bách thú với những loài động vật đến từ nhiều châu lục khác nhau như ngựa, hổ, sư tử, voi, chim cánh cụt, hay thậm chí cả đại diện châu Phi là nhện độc, rồi các loài vật đáng yêu có thể làm thú nuôi như dê, cừu, chó. Hay Amazon Express là một chuyến đi bè rất thú vị mà du khách phải trải nghiệm khi hầu hết mọi người đều thích thú vì... bị ướt.

Những chú chim cách cụt dễ thương được các em nhỏ yêu thích.







Chim, vẹt ở đây rất thân thiện với du khách.



Từ sáng tới tối, có rất nhiều chương trình biểu diễn tại các sân khấu trong khắp công viên. Nếu bạn tới vào cuối tuần, sẽ gặp những buổi diễu hành mang dánh dấp Carnavan vô cùng sôi động. May mắn hơn, các bạn trẻ còn gặp được thần tượng mình trên sân khấu, những nhóm nhạc idol thường xuyên có lịch biểu diễn tại đây.

Một trong những xe trình diễn dọc công viên với các vũ công đánh trống.






Một địa điểm khiến Everland nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới là Vườn hoa 4 mùa được bài trí theo phong cách Pháp. Quanh năm vườn hoa rực rỡ với hàng ngàn loài hoa khác nhau. Từ tháng 4 đến tháng 6 là lễ hội hoa Tulip. 140 chủng loại hoa tulip khác nhau rất thu hút sự chú ý của du khách và 400 ngọn đèn halogen đã được lắp đặt để phục vụ khách tham quan ban đêm. Hoa ly thơm ngát sẽ ngập tràn từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8. Tiếp đó là muôn ngàn sắc hoa cúc vào tháng 9, tháng 10.

Các đôi lựa chọn Vườn hoa bốn mùa là địa điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng.

----------

